# problèmes mobileMe



## skystyle11 (10 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ouvre peut-être le bal des problèmes de mobilMe alias feu .mac mais depuis cette mise à jour impossible d'ouvrir une session.

Je sais que le site n'est pas encore au point mais même depuis les préférences systèmes rien à faire.
On me dis que le mot de passe n'est pas bon...

Je dois mettre à jour mon site iweb et la aussi, rien ne marche.

Je réside en Belgique (je ne sais pas si ça a un lien).

Merci à vous.


----------



## hippo sulfite (10 Juillet 2008)

Ben, moi, j'ai toujours le placard en plusieurs langue qui m'explique que le site est indisponible pour cause de maintenance. 
Alors, j'attend.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2008)

Pareil

Pas moyen de me connecter via le site d'Apple sur Mobileme, je trouve pas le lien :rose::rose::rose:

L'avez-vous, car je cherche comme un c** depuis 10 min?

Je suis dans un lieu où il m'est impossible de passer par Mail pour envoyer un mail, donc je souhaitais passer par .Mac sur la page ligne, mais je suis bloqué .

Donc en gros, à cause d'Apple, je peux pas envoyer de mail.


----------



## skystyle11 (10 Juillet 2008)

chez moi ca marche via me.com maintenant mais tjs pas depuis préférences système


----------



## Mark33 (10 Juillet 2008)

et pour les 10.4 comment sa marche la mise a jour du panneau préférence ?? 

y'a des news ? 

Merci


----------



## hippo sulfite (10 Juillet 2008)

Cela a fonctionné quelques minutes puis pouf le site
Pour les préférences, je pense qu'il faudra faire une mise à jour quelconque.


----------



## flotow (11 Juillet 2008)

mobile me fonctionne ici
c'est lent, et la barre en haut ne fonctionne pas
neamoins, l'interface est tres chouette, bourrée de raccourcis!
Ah oui, pour le fun:






Opera n'est pas pris en charge
http://www.me.com/unsupported_browser/fr/

Firefox fonctionne mieux que Saf' (saf est dans l'impossibilité d'ouvrir les menus en haut par simple clic, il faut copier l'adresse et la coller pour y acceder...)
les services ont l'air de plus en plus rapide


----------



## Cyber666 (11 Juillet 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Firefox fonctionne mieux que Saf'



et bhé, là dessus c'est pas classe messieurs de Apple !:mouais:


----------



## sylko (11 Juillet 2008)

Sans commentaire...


----------



## sylko (11 Juillet 2008)

Bon disons que c'est marrant un moment, mais là c'est le deuxième jour.


----------



## flotow (11 Juillet 2008)

chez moi, ca fonctionne mieux. Plus rapide, les galleries sont revenues... reste que sur Saf', un element n'arrive pas a venir... et c'est celui qui gere les clic de la barre de menus. (un drag dans la barre des signets 'resouds' les problemes)
Bon, apres, c'est pas super utilisable (vu la vitesse) mais il y a des trucs sympa (qui n'y etaient pas hier ) comme l'acces aux contenus iWeb, Groups et Homepage dans la gestion de l'iDisk!
La vitesse de l'iDisk est grandement ameliorée, et le drag&drop depuis le Finder vaut 'enfin' quelque chose


----------



## hippo sulfite (11 Juillet 2008)

Chez moi :

Vitesse : "escargot de Bourgogne" et encore ...
Peut être l'effet de la nouveauté et le nombre de connexions ?

Accès à la gestion de la Homepage toujours indisponible.


----------



## flotow (11 Juillet 2008)

essaye depuis firefox, via l'adresse suivante

chez moi, ca fonctionne bien sur FF! (un tout petit peu lent, mais rien par rapport a hier )
Pour la taille de l'iDisk, il faut aller dans les preferences de comptes, et modifier une valeur (comme quand on etait passé a 10Go)
Apres, c'est bien affiché 20go (pour un compte standard)
Les preferences systemes MobileMe fonctionnent aussi!


----------



## mxmac (11 Juillet 2008)

c'est la fete du string ce truc ...

j'ai ouvert un compte test .... j'arrive pas a faire la mise a jour mobileme, par contre mon compte est reconnu par le .mac de mes prefs systm mais pas le moins du monde en me connectant sur le site mobileme ...


pratique, tu ouvres un compte d'essais et comme tu peux plus t'y connecter bin tu payes l'année !!!


et le plus drole quand vous demandez votre code pour aller voir votre compte, il l'envoi sur ... le mail lié au compte qu'on arrive pas a ouvrir pour avoir les codes !!! le comble !


----------



## sylko (11 Juillet 2008)

Y'a du mieux!


----------



## Mark33 (11 Juillet 2008)

Toujours pas d'info sur la MAJ du panneau préférence de .mac vers MobileMe sous 10.4 ? :hein:


----------



## flotow (11 Juillet 2008)

Mark33 a dit:


> Toujours pas d'info sur la MAJ du panneau préférence de .mac vers MobileMe sous 10.4 ? :hein:


rassure toi, il apporte rien a part le changement de .mac en mobileme


----------



## Mark33 (11 Juillet 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> rassure toi, il apporte rien a part le changement de .mac en mobileme



Ok s'a n'apporte rien de plus mais est ce que la syncro des signets fonctionnent ? Dans les pref systèmes de .mac sa apparaît toujours !!!! J'avais cru comprendre qu'avec MobileMe c'était abandonné ?


----------



## flotow (11 Juillet 2008)

sisi, la syncro signet fonctionne toujours!
c'est juste qu'appli web n'est plus dispo 
ca syncronise juste entre machine, mais tu ne peux plus les lire depuis le web
voila


----------



## Gwen (11 Juillet 2008)

Chez moi, il n'accepte plus ma carte de crédit et impossible de la mettre a jour. Étrange.

Je vais retester dans quelques jours.

Par contre, il m'annonce un tarif de 65$ par mois; Étrange ça aussi  Une conversion directe du $


----------



## flotow (11 Juillet 2008)

euh, c'est 79&#8364;... je comprends pas d'ou ca sort...  
tu n'es pas le seul, je connais quelqu'un qui a le meme soucis que toi pour l'histoire de la CB


----------



## Mark33 (11 Juillet 2008)

@TUCPASQUIC : merci pour l'info sur les signets 

Pour le tarif moi aussi sur la page compte il me propose MobileMe pour 65 euro !!! :mouais:

Erreur ou promo ?


----------



## flotow (11 Juillet 2008)

si tu es interessé, tu peux tenter... 65&#8364;, c'est 14&#8364; de moins que le prix 'officiel'
si ca passe, tu auras gagné 14&#8364;


----------



## Gwen (11 Juillet 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> si tu es interessé, tu peux tenter... 65, c'est 14 de moins que le prix 'officiel'
> si ca passe, tu auras gagné 14



Si je pouvais faire passer ma carte de crédit, je n'hésiterais pas 

Je vais vérifier ce week-end, on ne sait jamais peut-être qu'Apple ne se rendra compte de rien avant lundi et que le serveur sera moins surchargé


----------



## flotow (11 Juillet 2008)

je suis un bot Apple.. j'ai pris vos IDs, Lundi, vous êtes cuits


----------



## Gwen (11 Juillet 2008)

Je ne risque pas grand chose. Soit ça passe au prix indiqué, soit je payerai le prix normal. Pas de gros risque


----------



## fredintosh (11 Juillet 2008)

Ils se sont peut-être emmêlés avec le prix hors taxes... ?
65 + 19,6 % = (presque) 79...

J'ai déjà remarqué par le passé que dans ce genre de contexte, Apple se permet d'annoncer le prix HT, le montant TTC n'étant annoncé qu'au moment de sortir la carte de crédit.

Mais ça mériterait d'être précisé clairement...


----------



## Gwen (11 Juillet 2008)

ça doit être ça, je paye en tant qu'entreprise. Mince


----------



## nemrod (14 Juillet 2008)

Bon pour moi tout fonctionnait à peu près et depuis que j'ai paramétré mon compte gmail j'ai une page blanche...


----------



## steph_a_paris (15 Juillet 2008)

Dans mon cas, MobileMe fonctionne via les préférences mais en revanche impossible d'y accéder par le navigateur web, le site ne veut pas reconnaître mon mot de passe.


----------



## mxmac (18 Juillet 2008)

steph_a_paris a dit:


> Dans mon cas, MobileMe fonctionne via les préférences mais en revanche impossible d'y accéder par le navigateur web, le site ne veut pas reconnaître mon mot de passe.



tiens j'ai exactement le même probleme !!!


----------



## steph_a_paris (19 Juillet 2008)

Bon alors enfin j'ai accès à Mobile Me 

Sauf que là j'ai un email d'Apple :

"Cher (Chère) abonné(e) MobileMe,
Apple a identifié et résolu un problème qui a été à l'origine d'une pré-autorisation de prélèvement temporaire incorrecte d'un montant de 121 EUR sur le compte de votre carte bancaire, lors de la création de votre compte d'évaluation MobileMe. Ce problème désormais réglé, nous tenons à vous adresser nos excuses pour les éventuels désagréments qu'il a pu vous causer.

La procédure habituelle, lors de la création d'un nouveau compte d'évaluation, consiste à vérifier le solde de votre carte bancaire en autorisant le prélèvement d'une somme très modeste (équivalente à moins de 1 EUR). Malheureusement, une erreur s'est produite et un montant incorrect a fait l'objet d'une pré-autorisation de prélèvement sur le compte de votre carte bancaire. Soyez sans crainte : il ne s'agit pas de frais, mais d'une simple pré-autorisation de prélèvement. Celle-ci est levée par la banque émettrice de la carte au bout d'une période prédéterminée, comprise généralement entre une semaine et un mois. Apple déploie tous les efforts possibles pour faire lever ces pré-autorisations dans les meilleurs délais.
Pour vous montrer à quel point nous sommes sensibles à votre fidélité, nous avons prolongé votre période d'essai gratuite de 30 jours. Cette prolongation s'ajoute à l'extension de 30 jours qui vous a déjà été notifiée le 16 juillet, ce qui porte la période totale de gratuité du service MobileMe à 120 jours.

L'effet de cette prolongation se reflètera dans les préférences de votre compte dans les semaines à venir. Vous pouvez dés à présent profiter gratuitement de MobileMe jusqu'au 07/11/08, après quoi votre abonnement annuel payant entrera en vigueur.
Nous vous remercions d'avoir choisi MobileMe.

Cordialement,"


Bon avantage, 120 jours d'essais 

Mais tout de même, c'est bien difficile le démarrage de ce service......


----------



## mxmac (19 Juillet 2008)

pareil deux fois, la ça marche et il m'ont aussi refait de 121 euros ... puis rendus ... 120 jours de gratuité, c'est cool ...


----------



## nemrod (20 Juillet 2008)

Je viens de mettre à jour mon iPhone en 2.0, il a mis à 0 mes contacts et mon agenda en attendant une synchronisation (15 mn) mais je ne vois rien venir. Est-ce que je peux lancer une synchronisation manuellement ? Merci.


----------



## nemrod (20 Juillet 2008)

nemrod a dit:


> Je viens de mettre à jour mon iPhone en 2.0, il a mis à 0 mes contacts et mon agenda en attendant une synchronisation (15 mn) mais je ne vois rien venir. Est-ce que je peux lancer une synchronisation manuellement ? Merci.



Bon, en désactivant la synchronisation PUSH des contacts & calendriers Mobile Me j'ai récupéré la main mais bon ..


----------

